# equipa ou equipe?



## nestor76

oi,
hoje tentei ler um jornal portugues, tinha uma entrevista com drogba, ele disse:

Mas temos grandes *equipas* pela nossa frente, logo na fase de grupos, como Brasil e Portugal", começou por revelar Drogba, analisando depois a *equipa* portuguesa.

em portugues se diz equipe ou equipa ?, e tambem eu acho que no brasil se usa mas time, nao?
muito obrigado
akin


----------



## Qafqaz

O meu profesor prefere dizer "*equipa*", mas _equipe_ também se usa segundo ele.


----------



## Vanda

equipe- Brasil
equipa- Portugal


----------



## nestor76

muito obrigado


----------



## almufadado

Em Português o substantivo equivalente ao inglês "team" é "equipa". "Equipe" é uma galicismo, do françês "Equipe".

O Verbo equipar

Presente do indicativo

eu equipo
tu equipas 
ele equipa

Presente do conjuntivo (passado)

que eu equipe
que tu equipes
que ele equipe

Por isso o time do Brasil vai jogar contra a equipa de Portugal.


----------



## Vanda

Ahem, o time do Brasil vai jogar contra a equipe de Portugal (o jogo já começou aqui).


----------



## almufadado

Vanda said:


> Ahem, o time do Brasil vai jogar contra a equipe de Portugal (o jogo já começou aqui).



Rola a bola !! 

O_ escrete do Brasil _vai _*tentar *_ganhar à _formação Portuguesa.- > frase errada !!!! 
_
O_ escrete do Brasil _vai _*tentar *__*não perder c*_om a _formação  Portuguesa.- > frase certa !!!! _


----------



## Vanda

ahem! Não me faça sair do tópico, menino! Na época a gente troca uns PMzinhos básicos sobre quem tá tentando o quê, tá?


----------



## almufadado

Vanda said:


> ahem! Não me faça sair do tópico, menino! Na época a gente troca uns PMzinhos básicos sobre quem tá tentando o quê, tá?



Estou dentro do tópico ...  estou dando exemplos ... só exemplos ....  pr'ocê também :

Brasil -> equipe, time, escrete
Portugal -> equipa, formação, conjunto

Eram só exemplos  ....  nha nham nham , toma toma !


----------



## Vanda

Brasil -> equipe, time, escrete na na ni na não
Portugal -> equipa, formação, conjunto

Não temos a menor ideia sobre escrete; estou com um jogador de futebol aqui em casa hoje, e só a cara que ele fez quando eu disse a palavra já revelou tudo. Corta o escrete do Brasil! 

_Eram só exemplos  ....  nha nham nham , toma toma ! 	_- seeei


----------



## anaczz

Escrete saiu do fundo do baú!

A seleção de 1950 (se não me engano, porque isso não é do meu tempo!!) foi a primeira a ser chamada "escrete canarinho".
Mas tem gente que ainda usa a palavra, principalmente alguns jornalistas desportivos.
Mas tem um cheiro de bolor...


----------



## Vanda

Se é!!! O jogador que está aqui no momento é um garoto de 23 anos. Quase caiu pra trás, melhor, quase engasgou pra falar a palavra que ele não conseguia articular. Já viu, né, jogador de futebol!


----------



## anaczz

almufadado said:


> Em Português o substantivo equivalente ao  inglês "team" é "equipa". "Equipe" é um galicismo, do francês "Équipe".


Não concordo...

(ga.li._cis_.mo)  sm. 1. Palavra ou expressão do  francês adotada por outra  língua, com ou sem adaptações, como p.ex.  abajur, buquê, fetiche, _savoir  vivre_, filme _noir_. [F.: Do  fr. _gallicisme_.] (fonte)

Portanto, equipe ou equipa, já  foram ambas galicismos. A partir do momento em que foram incorporadas ao  vernáculo no Brasil e em Portugal, respectivamente, deixaram de o ser.


----------



## fernandobn97007

Concordo com anaczz, quando era menino ouvia-se muito escrete (do Inglês scratch), outra que me ocorreu agora é *plantel.*


----------



## anaczz

Em Portugal usa-se muito "plantel" mas é um "espanholismo", não?


----------



## fernandobn97007

Acho que sim.



anaczz said:


> Em Portugal usa-se muito "plantel" mas é um "espanholismo", não?


----------



## almufadado

É ... e com mais definições 


> *plantel*  nome  masculino
> 1. *grupo de animais de boa qualidade reservados para  reprodução* )
> 
> 2. DESPORTO grupo de atletas  ou de técnicos seleccionados entre os melhores
> (Do cast. argentino _plantel_, «id.»)


http://www.infopedia.pt/pesquisa-global/plantel


----------



## MOC

No entanto, plantel não é o mesmo que equipa.

Uma equipa tem um plantel. O plantel é apenas o conjunto dos jogadores.


----------



## almufadado

MOC said:


> No entanto, plantel não é o mesmo que equipa.
> 
> Uma equipa tem um plantel. O plantel é apenas o conjunto dos jogadores.



Em Portugal é usado nos dois sentidos, e nem sempre se subentende que sejam* os melhores jogadores,* ou* "os jogadores convocados"*, ou *"a lista de jogadores".*


Sentido de "equipa":



> Quando falta menos de uma semana para _o  plantel do Benfica_ versão 2008-09 se apresentar ao trabalho no  Seixal,





> O treinador Jorge Jesus convocou todo _o  plantel do Benfica_ para a visita domingo ao FC Porto, em jogo da  29. jornada da Liga de futebol em


(aqui até pode adquirir o sentido de "lista de jogadores")

Sentido de "os (melhores) jogadores convocados":


> O Carvalhal _convocou o plantel todo_... Na  minha opinião o Carvalhal joga hoje (se é que já não está  traçado...) a sua última hipotese de



*No sentido de "grupo/lista/selecção de (melhores) jogadores" (a mais correcta como já disse o MOC):*



> _Plantel_. Um a um, os elementos que  compõem a nossa equipa *...* Posição preferencial em _jogo_:  Lateral-direita. _Chamado_ à selecção nacional: Sim *..*





> _O plantel_, a _equipa_, os  sistemas, os intérpretes, mais A Bola, fora do Dragão. Plantel do  F.C.Porto: Guarda-redes, Helton, Beto e Nuno; *..*





> *Jesus  convoca todo o plantel - Benfica - Jornal Record - O melhor ...*
> 
> 6 abr. 2010 *...* Acho muito bem ter levado _o  plantel_ todo! Uma _equipa_ é mais para além dos que entram  no campo e ficam no banco! *...*


Links diversos da procura no goggle por +"o plantel" +equipa


----------



## okporip

almufadado,

Quando se fala em _plantel_ no mundo do futebol - e creio que, neste particular, os linguajares de Portugal, Brasil e mesmo dos países hispânicos não diferem em nada -, há um único sentido em cena: enfatizar-se o conjunto de jogadores que um clube (agremiação, associação desportiva) ou selecionado (por exemplo, nacional) tem à sua disposição num dado momento, incluindo aqueles que não vão a campo e nem sequer se sentam no banco de reservas. Normalmente, um plantel futebolístico é formado por 20, 25, 30 jogadores.

O termo _equipa_ (_equipe_ ou _time_, no Brasil; _equipo_, nos países hispânicos) é que é polissêmico. Em certos contextos, significa (1) o conjunto de jogadores que representam o clube ou selecionado numa dada ocasião: "a equipa do Nacional atuou muito abaixo do esperado neste domingo" (os onze que começam a partida e mais os eventuais suplentes ingressantes). Noutros contextos, pode (2) remeter à noção de plantel, mas sem a ela equivaler-se, na medida em que sempre supõe a ideia de um todo que é mais do que a soma de suas partes (diferentemente de_ plantel_, que, sinônimo de elenco, aproxima-se mais da ideia de lista): "Na época (temporada) passada, o América montou a melhor equipa de sua história" (evidentemente, a montagem da fictícia boa equipa teria dependido da reunião de um bom plantel, mas não só). Ao menos no Brasil, há, finalmente, uma possibilidade de extensão de sentido que parece valer mais para _time_ do que para _equipe - time_, aqui, (3) já se converte praticamente em sinônimo de clube_: "(por) que time você torce?"_, costumamos perguntar, quando nos referimos, na verdade, ao clube de predileção do nosso interlocutor.


----------



## almufadado

okporip said:


> almufadado,
> 
> Quando se fala em _plantel_ no mundo do futebol - e creio que, neste particular, os linguajares de Portugal, Brasil e mesmo dos países hispânicos não diferem em nada -, há um único sentido em cena: enfatizar-se o conjunto de jogadores que um clube.



Espetáculo ! Excelente explicação.

No entanto acontece muitas vezes, pelo menos em Portugal, a palavra ser usada em substituição directa de "equipa", nos dos sentidos desta : 
-> conjunto de jogadores inscritos na FIFA (no caso do futebol)/seleccionados. 
-> conjunto do clube/associação desportiva. 

Sendo que a única forma correcta é a  conjunto de jogadores inscritos na FIFA (no caso do futebol)/seleccionados.


----------



## Istriano

A gente usa muitas palavras com -e:  _equipe, vitrine, nuance, avalanche...
_Acho que em Portugal eles preferem palavras com -a.


----------



## The River Dragon

Istriano said:


> A gente usa muitas palavras com -e:  _equipe, vitrine, nuance, avalanche...
> _Acho que em Portugal eles preferem palavras com -a.



Depende, dessas 4 palavras, apenas digo a 1ª com -a, _equipa_. O resto digo como aí escreveu. Há quem diga _avalancha_ (raro, ainda assim, acho) e _vitrina_, mas nunca ouvi ninguém dizer _nuança (?)._


----------



## okporip

almufadado said:


> Espetáculo ! Excelente explicação.
> 
> No entanto acontece muitas vezes, pelo menos em Portugal, a palavra ser usada em substituição directa de "equipa", nos dos sentidos desta :
> -> conjunto de jogadores inscritos na FIFA (no caso do futebol)/seleccionados.
> -> conjunto do clube/associação desportiva.
> 
> Sendo que a única forma correcta é a  conjunto de jogadores inscritos na FIFA (no caso do futebol)/seleccionados.



Não entendo qual seria o segundo sentido. Um exemplo me ajudaria.


----------



## almufadado

okporip said:


> Não entendo qual seria o segundo sentido. Um exemplo me ajudaria.



Usar por exemplo :



> Carlos Móia justifica desta forma a ida do _Benfica_  a _Toronto_, no Canadá, *...* avança que há jogadores dos  juniores para _o plantel_ principal do _Benfica_ *...*





> _O plantel benfiquista_ já chegou a Lisboa  depois de uma mini-digressão feita nesta última semana. Nesta  mini-digressão o Sport Lisboa e Benfica passou pelo *...*




O exemplo não é dos piores mas a questão aqui neste exemplo é que não foi só o plantel que aterrou, foi a comitiva toda que vinha no avião, ou seja toda a equipa/comitiva do Benfica aterrou (equipa, equipa técnica, dirigentes, etc).

Posso estar a ser purista, mas o termo nem sempre é usado como referencia directa ao jogadores que constituem a equipa.


----------



## brasileirinho

The River Dragon said:


> Depende, dessas 4 palavras, apenas digo a 1ª com -a, _equipa_. O resto digo como aí escreveu. Há quem diga _avalancha_ (raro, ainda assim, acho) e _vitrina_, mas nunca ouvi ninguém dizer _nuança (?)._



Nuança, aqui.

ps: A escrita é a do Pt-Br, mas foi só para mostrar que existe a palavra


----------



## The River Dragon

brasileirinho said:


> Nuança, aqui.



Desconhecia. Ainda assim, esse texto é em português do Brasil, e não de Portugal. EDIT: Percebi, escrevemos foi ao mesmo tempo.


@ Almufadado: Aí no segundo exemplo, não me parece haver nada de errado, é até exemplo de uma notícia bem comum - o que interessa são os jogadores, o plantel. No entanto, é também muito comum dizer-se _a comitiva._


----------



## okporip

almufadado said:


> O exemplo não é dos piores mas a questão aqui neste exemplo é que não foi só o plantel que aterrou, foi a comitiva toda que vinha no avião, ou seja toda a equipa/comitiva do Benfica aterrou (equipa, equipa técnica, dirigentes, etc).
> 
> Posso estar a ser purista, mas o termo nem sempre é usado como referencia directa ao jogadores que constituem a equipa.



Talvez o purista seja eu, mas leio o segundo exemplo com a seguinte questão em mente: se o texto se refere a uma viagem feita por todos os jogadores do plantel do Benfica (por exemplo, o retorno de um período de treinamentos fora de Lisboa, como às vezes se faz antes do início de uma "temporada" - época, para vocês) ou ao retorno da equipa após uma simples partida noutras paragens (quando normalmente não viaja todo o plantel, senão uns 18 jogadores). Na primeira hipótese, não haveria nada de diferente em relação ao Brasil. Na segunda, eu de fato estranharia, imaginando que ou o uso de "plantel" é mais elástico em Portugal do que no Brasil ou a referência é igualmente exótica para os padrões portugueses e brasileiros - teria sido mais normal escrever "comitiva" (ou "delegação", em português brasileiro). De toda forma, observe que você e eu, ainda que irmanados no estranhamento com a palavra, pensamos de modos distintos: para mim, a questão não é tanto a presença da equipa técnica e de dirigentes entre os viajantes, mas o fato de que não teria sido propriamente o plantel (todos os, digamos, 30 jogadores do Benfica) a viajar, senão uma parte dele (uns 18).


----------



## MOC

Eu continuo a ver todos esses exemplos de plantel como "conjunto de jogadores". Sinceramente nunca vi plantel ser usado no desporto com outro sentido.


----------



## brasileirinho

A meu ver a maioria das palavras são sinônimas na maioria dos casos, claro, há casos e casos, vejam os exemplos.

Time¹: Equipe¹ (Equipa em Portugal): [os 11 jogadores] 
Ex.:  _A Equipe/O time do São Paulo se fecha bem na defesa..._

Time²: Elenco : Plantel : Equipe² [todos podem ser usados como sinônimos neste caso; sentido de todos os jogadores contratados pelo Clube*]
Ex.: _O time/elenco/plantel/A equipe do Palmeiras_ _está dividido/a quanto à permanência do técnico._...

Equipe³: Clube* : Time³ [com sentido de agremiação: jogadores, dirigentes, funcionários, etc.]
Ex.: _O Campeonato Brasileiro é formado por 20 clubes/equipes/times..._


----------



## MOC

Concordo brasileirinho, mas parece-me que aí, a palavra que tem vários significados possíveis é "equipe" e não plantel (ou elenco como costumo ouvir/ler no Brasil) que é sempre o conjunto dos jogadores.


----------



## okporip

MOC said:


> Eu continuo a ver todos esses exemplos de plantel como "conjunto de jogadores". Sinceramente nunca vi plantel ser usado no desporto com outro sentido.



Um plantel, no mundo do futebol, certamente é um "conjunto de jogadores". Mas nem todo conjunto de jogadores é um plantel. Não me recordo de ter lido coisas do tipo de "o plantel do Nacional fez uma boa partida", ou escutado algo como "o plantel do América vai a campo com: Soares é o goleiro, número um; na zaga, Flavinho dois; Gustavo Oliveira três...".


----------



## okporip

brasileirinho said:


> A meu ver a maioria das palavras são sinônimas na maioria dos casos, claro, há casos e casos, vejam os exemplos.
> 
> Time¹: Equipe¹ (Equipa em Portugal): [os 11 jogadores]
> Ex.:  _A Equipe/O time do São Paulo se fecha bem na defesa..._
> 
> Time²: Elenco : Plantel : Equipe² [todos podem ser usados como sinônimos neste caso; sentido de todos os jogadores contratados pelo Clube*]
> Ex.: _O time/elenco/plantel/A equipe do Palmeiras_ _está dividido/a quanto à permanência do técnico._... - Creio que jornalistas esportivos brasileiros usariam  apenas "elenco", "plantel" ou mesmo "os jogadores". Claro que, numa conversa de bar, alguém pode usar "time" ou "equipe", mas a ideia é mais imprecisa.
> 
> Equipe³: Clube* : Time³ [com sentido de agremiação: jogadores, dirigentes, funcionários, etc.]
> Ex.: _O Campeonato Brasileiro é formado por 20 clubes/equipes/times... _Mas também acho que, embora todas as frases possam ser usadas, a que se serve de "clubes" remete a um campo semântico mais amplo do que o das outras duas. Refiro-me a uma sutileza semântica. Observe: (1) O Campeonato é formado por 20 clubes, 16 dos quais situados em capitais estaduais. (2) O Campeonato é formado por 20 equipes (times), 16 das (dos) têm adotado o mesmo esquema tático. Com dimensões "extracampo" do futebol, é como se "clubes" se combinasse melhor do que "times" e "equipes".


----------



## brasileirinho

> Time²: Elenco : Plantel : Equipe² [todos podem ser usados como sinônimos  neste caso; sentido de todos os jogadores contratados pelo Clube*]
> Ex.: _O time/elenco/plantel/A equipe do Palmeiras_ _está  dividido/a quanto à permanência do técnico._... - Creio que jornalistas  esportivos brasileiros usariam  apenas "elenco", "plantel" ou mesmo "os  jogadores". Claro que, numa conversa de bar, alguém pode usar "time" ou  "equipe", mas a ideia é mais imprecisa.



Qual seria a incorreção?


----------



## almufadado

brasileirinho said:


> Qual seria a incorreção?



Lá está  ! É este tipo de uso que eu digo existir no uso de "plantel" /"elenco" e que é, a meu ver, errado. 

Neste exemplo particular, o plantel pode estar descontente com o  treinador, mas esse é apenas um dos fatores da decisão, será "o clube"  sempre a decidir como um todo  Não são os jogadores que decidem se o treinador/técnico/"mister" fica ou não, e passar essa ideia é de fato perigoso, pois digamos que uma equipa de futebol não é propriamente uma democracia, é antes uma orquestra com um condutor.

A frase correcta seria "o plantel, os dirigentes e a massa associativa/a torcida ( aka "o clube") estão descontentes com o treinador e vão despedi-lo (aka "paz à sua alma" ).


----------



## brasileirinho

almufadado said:


> Lá está  ! É este tipo de uso que eu digo existir no uso de "plantel" /"elenco" e que é, a meu ver, errado.
> 
> Neste exemplo particular, o plantel pode estar descontente com o  treinador, mas esse é apenas um dos fatores da decisão, será "o clube"  sempre a decidir como um todo  Não são os jogadores que decidem se o treinador/técnico/"mister" fica ou não, e passar essa ideia é de fato perigoso, pois digamos que uma equipa de futebol não é propriamente uma democracia, é antes uma orquestra com um condutor.
> 
> A frase correcta seria "o plantel, os dirigentes e a massa associativa/a torcida ( aka "o clube") estão descontentes com o treinador e vão despedi-lo (aka "paz à sua alma" ).



Entendi seu ponto de vista, mas você há de concordar comigo que o plantel/elenco, ou seja, todos os jogadores, podem estar descontentes com o técnico ou não, tanto que podem fazer _corpo mole_ para derrubar o comandante. A frase é complicada, acho que fui infeliz na composição do exemplo, até porque nenhum jogador diz publicamente que não gosta do treinador.


----------



## MOC

okporip said:


> Um plantel, no mundo do futebol, certamente é um "conjunto de jogadores". Mas nem todo conjunto de jogadores é um plantel. Não me recordo de ter lido coisas do tipo de "o plantel do Nacional fez uma boa partida", ou escutado algo como "o plantel do América vai a campo com: Soares é o goleiro, número um; na zaga, Flavinho dois; Gustavo Oliveira três...".




Mas é precisamente isso que estou a dizer desde o meu primeiro comentário aqui. O plantel é o conjunto de jogadores. Nesses casos não se fala do conjunto de jogadores mas sim da equipa. Equipa (ou Equipe) que como disse pode ter mais acepções.


----------



## okporip

MOC said:


> Mas é precisamente isso que estou a dizer desde o meu primeiro comentário aqui. O plantel é o conjunto de jogadores. Nesses casos não se fala do conjunto de jogadores mas sim da equipa. Equipa (ou Equipe) que como disse pode ter mais acepções.



Concordamos, então. O que me levou a entender mal sua posição foi o primeiro post que nos deixou, em que escreveu algo parecido a "uma equipa tem um plantel". Sem maiores comentários, a frase deu-me a entender que você veria a equipe como algo mais abrangente que o plantel, quando, considerada a acepção mais precisa da primeira palavra, é justamente o contrário que se dá (uma equipe de 11 se forma com base num plantel de 20 e tantos, 30 jogadores). Agora, vejo que sua frase se liga à acepção mais geral de equipa(e): cada entidade do mesmo tipo que um Benfica, um Flamengo, ou mesmo do tipo "seleção nacional que disputará a Copa do Mundo de 2010", ao mesmo tempo em que pode eventualmente ser chamada de "equipe(a)", tem, é certo, um plantel.


----------



## MOC

Exacto. Foi isso mesmo.
Posso ter sido eu a explicar-me mal então. O que pretendi com aquela frase foi demonstrar que equipa pode ter um sentido mais vasto e abrangente, como o sentido de instituição, que entre outras coisas tem um plantel, enquanto o plantel não passa dessa definição do conjunto de jogadores.


----------



## billinrio1

O termo "escrete" é um anglicismo que tem sua origem no jogo de golf, em que um jogador "scratch" é aquele que não precisa usar um "handicap" (cálculo compensatório do número total tocadas during o jogo). Em outras palavras, um excelente jogador.


----------



## englishmania

Istriano said:


> A gente usa muitas palavras com -e:  _equipe, vitrine, nuance, avalanche...
> _Acho que em Portugal eles preferem palavras com -a.






The River Dragon said:


> Depende, dessas 4 palavras, apenas digo a 1ª com -a, _equipa_. O resto digo como aí escreveu. Há quem diga _avalancha_ (raro, ainda assim, acho) e _vitrina_, mas nunca ouvi ninguém dizer _nuança (?)._


Concordo. Apesar de estarem dicionarizadas, a verdade é que digo todas as palavras com "e" excepto a primeira. E, pessoalmente, "equipe" arranha-me os ouvidos... _Cabina_, por exemplo, é outro caso em que digo _cabine_.
_Nuança_ não existe.


----------



## Alentugano

englishmania said:


> Concordo. Apesar de estarem dicionarizadas, a verdade é que digo todas as palavras com "e" excepto a primeira. E, pessoalmente, "equipe" arranha-me os ouvidos... _Cabina_, por exemplo, é outro caso em que digo _cabine_.
> _Nuança_ não existe.


 
Não sejamos tão categóricos. Lá por não estar presente nos dicionários europeus, não quer dizer que a palavra não exista. No caso de _nuança_, bem como no caso de _bobina,_ são formas preferidas no Brasil. Em Portugal deixamos estas palavras mais próximas do seu original em francês (nuance, bobine), contrariamente ao que fazemos com equipa, vitrina, cabina. Se bem que, a mim, provoca-me um pouco de urticária ouvir dizer _cabina e avalancha. _Já_ equipa,_ é pacífico, no que diz respeito ao desporto_._ No entanto, ainda há áreas em que se usa a palavra equipe. Por exemplo, quando se fala de equipes médicas ou de cientistas/investigadores.


----------

